# Plan B - New Contraceptive Pill



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Hey, I just found out that there's a contraception pill that you can take if you've had unprotected sex within 72 hours afterwards so that you don't get pregnant. It's called "Plan B" -- you must take the first one no later than 72 hours after sex and a second one 12 hrs later. That's it! Two pills cost less than $30. We don't have them in my small town in Georgia, but they are in the big cities in Georgia. This is great news for me! Has anyone else heard of such? It sounds similar to the morning after pill that was used for rape victims. But, if you are pregnant, these pills DO NOT HELP.Here's the link: www.go2planb.com/tools_for_clinicians/index.html


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I thought conception occured in less than 72 hours. Jeanne


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I gotta agree with Jeanne that conception occurs before 72 hours. What your talking about to me is sick to even think of so I wouldn't know anything about it. If you don't want kids don't have unprotected sex! Sorry to seem so rude but you flat out put unprotected sex. My answer to you again would be not to have unprotected sex!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks Anna for your opinion. When posting to this board, we must expect all types of opinions and they do not offend me. My significant other has had a vasectomy and we have a monogamous relationship. I am a woman in mid 40s who has adult children and definitely don't want any more. I have taken birth control pills up until last year, when my blood pressure would not allow me to take them any more. I don't expect that I would have a need for this pill (and probably wouldn't know if I did because he and I have been together for quite a while now and have been fine), but nothing's 100%.Even though you and many others might not have a need for this type pill, there obviously is a need or it wouldn't be on the market. And I, for one, appreciate the powers that be in looking out for a female's needs!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Actually, that's been around for a while. It was available at my college. And I think it's the same or similar to the "morning after pill" they've been giving rape victims for years.This does not prevent conception if it has occurred, and they woman doesn't know if it has or not. It causes a period... which means if conception has occurred the embryo can't implant.


----------



## lfindlay (Jan 11, 2002)

Just to say that this pill is called the morning after pill in the UK and is available on the NHS. You should only use it in emergencies and it is not advisable to use it as a form of contraception. The hormones in it are pretty strong and can make you fell pretty ill when you are taking it. It is certainly not an alternative form of contraception....believe me you would only want to take it if really necessary, ive been there!!!


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

yep me too! have had one and they are nasty!!


----------

